# My George



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Just thought I'd share a couple pictures of the George. These are all from the last day or two.


Half in and half out of the bed


This one's a little blurry, but I think it needs a caption lol


Sharing the bed with Corona, briefly




Thanks for looking!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I LOVE the last picture....George has such a sweet and dignified face! Very expressive :thumb:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhh he is such a handsome man. I love the last photo.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I LOVE him. He's so stinkin cute.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Never realized how much larger than Corona he is!

Btw, happy belated bday, I suck


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

They are both really cute! How much do they weigh? Corona looks tiny LOL


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone  Meg, you're forgiven, lol.

Corona is 4lbs, and George is 15lbs.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

He's adorable. Love the second pic


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

He's adorable!!! And Corona's pretty darn cute too :biggrin:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Aww what cuties!


----------



## AussieAshley (Oct 18, 2011)

He has such a sweet face!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cute pup's


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How cute, George looks like he is posing for you!
I like the second one best!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

cute pics .... you should have the one of them sharing a bed as your profile pic, very cute


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> Thanks everyone  Meg, you're forgiven, lol.
> 
> Corona is 4lbs, and George is 15lbs.


happy birthday...late...and he's adorable....

how's he doing?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Cuties! George looks like quite the character!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

AWwww they're both so stinkin' cute!


----------

